# How to shoot



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

I made a tutorial video for the beginners that covers the basic aspects of slingshooting:


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the video and I believe that we need stuff like that for beginners. So I appreciate your efforts very much.

The only thing I have to say is that I believe you need to re-film some of the material and wear safety glasses. Of course it is your personal decision if or if not you want to risk your eye sight, but in a video that is clearly meant for beginners, I firmly believe you have to include the safety glasses.

I also think you need to mention the proper inspection of the bands and the fork for damages BEFORE shooting.

I have noticed you mention the safety glasses in the text, but that is not good enough as I think many people never read the written description.

To do a clip is much faster the second time, it will only cost you a few minutes. You may only have to redo the parts where you shoot.

Teaching basics to beginners involves responsibility. Many kids will watch your video. You should not ignore that.

Regards

Jörg


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for that video it releay helped me ive been doing quite a few things wrong


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Good video Melchior! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Enjoyed that cheers.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking forward to more instructional videos from you Mel! You have a lot of knowledge for all of us to learn. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## statikpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

excellent excellent video mel ! I think you hit on all of the high points for accurate shooting.

except........ if I can make a constructive criticism, you said to put the slingshot in whatever hand is the most comfortable, and actually one should put the slingshot in the hand opposite your dominant eye (for instance,in your right hand if your left eyed...and I realize that many shooters have become very good shooting cross eye dominant, but this way helps the brain to more easily make the connections for accurate shooting) this has been an archery and rifle shooting staple for many many years and holds true with slingshots. I myself am right handed and left eye dominant so i taught myself to shoot with the slingshot in my right hand so that my line of sight through the dominant eye is down the bands instead of across them.

ok thats my two bits







other than that though it really was a top notch video









if people dont know what eye they are I made a video for Jacks shed on how to figure it out.statikpunks eye dominance test


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Super instructional video, Melchior! I finally took time out to watch it and it's _excellent_!

Thanks a Million.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Melchior said:


> I made a tutorial video for the beginners that covers the basic aspects of slingshooting:
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=RmWeecKnjro


Watched your tutorial, very informative.


----------



## Woogle (Mar 22, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I like the video and I believe that we need stuff like that for beginners. So I appreciate your efforts very much.
> 
> The only thing I have to say is that I believe you need to re-film some of the material and wear safety glasses. Of course it is your personal decision if or if not you want to risk your eye sight, but in a video that is clearly meant for beginners, I firmly believe you have to include the safety glasses.
> 
> ...


So, I watched your youtube channel and loved it....I like the helmet video. Anyways. I bought a P51 slingshot today. And about 225 glass ball ammo....I have no clue how to aim though? Any tips or idea's?


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Whatever works for you.. Really no one set way, mate.







Cats hold it horizontal or with just a lil tilt. As many different ways to shoot as their are shooters.


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for this nice presentation









I believe that even if you rarely hit something, it`s still very fun and relaxing


----------

